# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  need skimmer recommendation

## lost

I need a new hob skimmer to fit here any ideas ?20191110_184248.jpg

----------


## Gary R

whats up with that one ?   some here https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...immer&_sacat=0


And here is my new tank https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5V-1-5L-M...azpL2E4xB9QB7A

----------


## lost

you wont get many corals in that but water changes will be a breeze  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (05-12-2019)

----------


## lost

been looking at a bm q3 looks ok to me ever had one ?

----------


## Gary R

The Bubble magus skimmers are a good brand Dave you can't go wrong with them...i was looking at a bubble magus curve 9 before i lost my tank, so can't see the Q3 being a problem.

----------

*lost* (09-12-2019)

----------

